
Debian 6.0 Long Term Support reaching end-of-life - doener
https://www.debian.org/News/2016/20160212
======
orbitingpluto
Without a doubt, I ran Squeeze longer than any version of any distribution
since 1995. It was the distro that broke my Ubuntu laziness.

------
hjek
O no, what's gonna happen to gNewSense?

~~~
Aeolos
If enough people care, it will evolve and survive. If not... another
distribution will take its place.

Darwinian evolution in Free Software.

~~~
chriswarbo
I've not seen gNewSense being advocated in a while, but I have seen Trisquel
being promoted (e.g. it came preinstalled on my laptop)

[https://trisquel.info/](https://trisquel.info/)

~~~
of
Yeah, same here. I have a thinkpenguin laptop. Trisquel is based on Ubuntu
(Trisquel 7.0 == Ubuntu 14.04) - I use it and it works well.

~~~
coldpie
How do you feel about thinkpenguin? Specifically the build quality and
hardware features (USB ports; display ports; touch pad quality; etc). I'm
potentially on the market for a new laptop, and Lenovo's behavior recently has
me considering other options. I will sorely miss the track point, though.

~~~
jimktrains2
Not even Lenovo's behavior -- their build quickly has tanked. My 13mo laptop's
hinge is cracked and bowing.

~~~
coldpie
What model line is your laptop in? Last I heard their business lines
(Thinkpad) are much better than their consumer lines. My 2007 Thinkpad is
still going strong.

~~~
jimktrains2
ThinkPad Edge E545.

